# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Απορίες για Java Sparrow

## etsi

Καλησπερα.Νεος στο φορουμ και χρειαζομαι μια καποια βοηθεια.Πριν 3-4 μερες μου εκαναν δωρο ενα ζευγαρι πιγκουινακια.Ηξερα καποια λιγα πραγματα για αυτα αλλα μου εχουν δημιουργηθει καποιες αποριες

Καταρχας υποψιαζομαι οτι και τα 2 ειναι θηλυκα.Για το ενα ειμαι απολυτα βεβαιος (αρκετα ροζ το ραμφος ενω δεν ειναι πρησμενο στη βαση),το καταλαβαινεις ευκολα.Για το αλλο ομως ειναι δυσκολο να ξεχωρισω αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ τραγουδαει.Κανει μονο κατι χαρακτηριστικα τσιου τσιου ή πιου πιου  :Ashamed0001:  οπως και το θηλυκο δηλαδη.
Μηπως δεν εχει προσαρμοστει ακομα?Μηπως περναει πτεροροια?Οταν τα αρσενικα java περνανε πτεροροια σταματουν τελειως το τραγουδι ή βγαζουν μονο φωνουλες?
Επισης δεν τα χω δει να ερωτοτροπουν καθολου.Τιποτα απολυτως.

Κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα.Τρωνε,κανουν μπανιο σαν τρελα,φυσιολογικα πραγματα.

Ισως να ανεβασω και μια φωτο αυριο-μεθαυριο αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν τραγουδαει δεν μενουν και πολλα περιθωρια φανταζομαι να ειναι αρσενικο.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! στο forum Ανεστη και καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!! και εμενα για δυο θυληκα μου φαινεται οτι εχεις. 
διαβασε αυτο το σχετικο αρθρο Java Sparrow (Πιγκουινάκια): χαρακτηριστικά, αναπαραγωγή, μεταλλαξεις

----------


## etsi

Το εχω διαβασει.Γενικα οτι υπαρχει για java εδω ή σε αλλο φορουμ το χω διαβασει.Μονη μου ελπιδα ειναι μηπως εχει πτεροροια και δεν τραγουδαει για αυτον τον λογο.Αν και δεν το νομιζω

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν δεν εχει το ενα απο αυτα το χαρακτηριστικο φουσκωμα στο ραμφος και επισης δεν εχει πιο σκουρο χρωμα!! ειναι και τα δυο θυληκα.

----------


## etsi

Εδω ειναι μερικες φωτο.Δεν ειναι και τοσο καλες αλλα αν μπορεσει καποιος να βγαλει ακρη θα ηταν μια καποια βοηθεια.

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg267...pg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg84/...pg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg535...pg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg715...pg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg841...pg&res=landing
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg444...pg&res=landing

Το αριστερα στην τελευταια

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ria

ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο το θεμα οπου το εχουμε ξανασυζητησει:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CE%AC

δεν παιζει ρολο μονο η εξωτερικη εμφανιση και το στησιμο του σωματος ή το χρωμα του ραμφους..ειναι νευρικα πουλια και μπορει να κανουν και μηνα να προσαρμοστουν και να κελαηδισουν ειναι νωρις ακομη για να σου πουμε με σιγουρια αν περασει μηνας και δεν εχουν κανει το χαρακτηριστικο κελαηδισμα τοτε μαλλον ειναι θυληκα!!!!!!!! εχε λιγο υπομονη ακομη!!!!!!

----------


## IliasTsi

και εγω ειμαι καινουργιος και εω καποιες αποριες σχετικα με τα πιγκουινακια...ειμαι σιγουρος για το ενα απο τα δυο οτι ειναι αρσενικο...μεγαλυτερο ραμφος σαν πρησμενο...και κελαηδαει...σχεδον:-pαλλα το αλλο το μαλλον θυληκο εχει συνεχεια το στομα του ανοιχτο...ειναι κατι το σημαντικο αυτο?
ευχαριστω...

----------


## lagreco69

> εχει συνεχεια το στομα του ανοιχτο...ειναι κατι το σημαντικο αυτο?
> ευχαριστω...


Αυτο δειχνει προβλημα στην αναπνοη του! μα ισως και να ζεσταινεται για να το κανει αυτο! 
το αλλο δεν το κανει καθολου? τα εχεις σε σκιερο μερος?

----------


## IliasTsi

ναι ειναι σε δροσερο μερος....το αλλο δεν το κανει...να τους βαλω μια μπανιερα??

----------


## lagreco69

Να τους βαλεις!! εαν χανει και πουπουλακια το πουλακι που εχει συνεχεια το στομα ανοιχτο! ποτε περναει πτερορροια. 
εχεις δει καθολου πουπουλα στον πατο του κλουβιου?

----------


## IliasTsi

οχι δεν εχει φτερα...αν και μια ωρα τωρα που το παρατηρουσα δεν το εχει κανει καθολου...μακαρι να ειναι καλαα... ::

----------


## lagreco69

Αμα δεν το εχει κανει εδω και μια ωρα!! τοτε απλα ζεσταινοταν, μπορεις να σταματησεις να ανχωνεσαι τωρα. βαλε τους και την μπανιερα που ελεγες να δροσιζονται!! απλα να προσεχεις οταν κανουν το μπανακι τους να τους την παρεις για να μην πινουν μετα νερο απο εκει που πλυθηκαν.

----------


## IliasTsi

οκ εγινε

----------


## etsi

Τα 2 java μου εχω παρατηρησει οτι εδω και 2 μηνες που τα εχω ενω περνανε ολο το πρωι πετωντας απο δω και απο εκει ξαφνικα το μεσημερι και για ενα διαστημα 3-4 ωρων το περνανε το ενα διπλα στο αλλα στον πατο του κλουβιου διπλα διπλα.Σε μια συγκεκριμενη γωνια παντα.Μετα το απογευμα συνεχιζουν κανονικα να ειναι δραστηρια.Δεν εχω καταλαβει τι παιζει.Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

Και τα 2 θηλυκα ειναι αν βοηθαει αυτο.Ας οψεται ο πετσοπας

----------

